# My First Road Bike Build ...



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

I have been riding a hybrid, more accurately a mountain bike frame with 700C wheels and 28mm Gatorskins, for about 2 years now, and have recently decided to build a road bike.



* confirmed weights


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

So far I have this ...



and bottle cage and skewers and most of them on the way ...  ... looking forward to the build ...


----------



## Seneb (Sep 29, 2009)

That's a good start! :thumbsup:


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like a great start!

I went with Hong Fu FM039 and fork for this build. Started with the Hong Fu bar which was really light, but ended up using an aluminum FSA.
Posted this before but now I have a ton of miles and no explosions 









Good luck with your project!


----------



## Seneb (Sep 29, 2009)

Does it have an integrated bong? :idea:


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

What does the :wink5: mean in front of the title? Is this not your first road build?


----------



## technospolar (Apr 5, 2009)

nice grats on the new project.

Which open frame(s) are you looking at? Also curious how you source the components since I'm thinking about a open frame build for late this year.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> So far I have this ...
> 
> View attachment 256172
> 
> ...


Now all you need is to get a wooden saw horse and mount that seat on it, and then you can pretend your riding your bike. Think of all the money you'll save.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Seneb said:


> That's a good start! :thumbsup:


yup ... then it is the waiting that kills you ...



BacDoc said:


> ... I went with Hong Fu FM039 and fork for this build. Started with the Hong Fu bar which was really light, but ended up using an aluminum FSA.
> Posted this before but now I have a ton of miles and no explosions
> Good luck with your project!


cheers ... very nice ride you have there ... :thumbsup:



Seneb said:


> Does it have an integrated bong? :idea:


that flew right over me 



Kontact said:


> What does the :wink5: mean in front of the title? Is this not your first road build?


only means i cannot wait to get the build started ... not my first bike build but my first ROAD bike build ... had 3 MTB build before ... yes yes ... I am from the dark side ... or is this the dark side???  looking forward to wrapping the bar (a first) ... :lol:



technospolar said:


> ... Which open frame(s) are you looking at? Also curious how you source the components since I'm thinking about a open frame build for late this year.


Might go with the FM015 ... still considering and waiting

It is the bay and you need to be patient ... took me 6 weeks to get the saddle

It helps if you know what you want ... going with a 'brand component' makes you feel more confident, for brakes and gears, I'd always go with shimano/sram, the rest I thought this is a good opportunity to try something new ... as I will not be bunny hopping or doing drops makes me feel a little more confident too. 

_I am aware that even out on the road, if the rim or fork gives way, then there is the road which is like sand paper is it not? Out on a trail depending on where you land, sometimes you come out unscathe ... light vegetation is good for slowing you down ... those that grow vertically upwards can be painful_



froze said:


> Now all you need is to get a wooden saw horse and mount that seat on it, and then you can pretend your riding your bike. Think of all the money you'll save.


oh no ... that saddle is now on my 'hybrid' and the saddle is still getting used to my sore perineum ... my old gobi had more padding but more weight ...


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Unsure how I feel about my skewers ... very light ... concerned more like ...


----------



## edmuggles (Jul 24, 2011)

you'll be surprised how tough the FM15 is.. i took it bombing down a fire break (off road) and hit a rabbit hole doing 40kmh... with no damage to the bike... just scared the **** out of me


----------



## Seneb (Sep 29, 2009)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> that flew right over me


Sorry, that was in reference to the Rasta Ganga bike!


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

edmuggles said:


> you'll be surprised how tough the FM15 is.. i took it bombing down a fire break (off road) and hit a rabbit hole doing 40kmh... with no damage to the bike... just scared the **** out of me ...


So I presume there is room for a 25mm tyre? Or even a 28mm? Are you using the FK007 fork that comes with it?



zooku said:


> nice grats on the new project.


cheers ...


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Update ... :17: ... _the wheels on the bus go round and round_ ...

USPS


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Don't know about the FM 15 but the FM 39 will take a 25 Michelin pro 3 which is a pretty big tire. The Conti 4000s 25 is slightly smaller.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Unsure how I feel about my skewers ... very light ... concerned more like ...


I've been riding the KCNC Ti skewers for years now. The wheels have yet to fall off and I love the way they look.


----------



## mavisto (May 24, 2011)

Why are you going for a QR seat clamp? Pointless on a road bike.

Ti one based on the Campag design is the way foreward.


----------



## Seneb (Sep 29, 2009)

DS1239622 said:


> I've been riding the KCNC Ti skewers for years now. The wheels have yet to fall off and I love the way they look.


I'm glad they worked for you. I couldn't get mine tight enough to hold my rear wheel. Ended up selling them on fleabay after one ride where I had to stop a few times to re-tighten it. They did look really nice though!


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

BacDoc said:


> Don't know about the FM 15 but the FM 39 will take a 25 Michelin pro 3 which is a pretty big tire. The Conti 4000s 25 is slightly smaller.


Hongfu confirmed that even a 28mm tyre will fit ... not sure if the rep actually checked or just easier to agree ... 



mavisto said:


> Why are you going for a QR seat clamp? Pointless on a road bike ...


Agreed ... something not just thought through ... thank you for pointing that out (_more thought anyone on the other components_) ... you saved me some Gs there for a KCNC SC9 clamp ... :lol:



DS1239622 said:


> I've been riding the KCNC Ti skewers for years now. The wheels have yet to fall off and I love the way they look.





Seneb said:


> I'm glad they worked for you. I couldn't get mine tight enough to hold my rear wheel. Ended up selling them on fleabay after one ride where I had to stop a few times to re-tighten it. They did look really nice though!


I will let you know how mine went ... cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

btw ... some gear arrived lately ... very sweet things they are ... :blush2:







could not say much about the derailleurs though ... my XTRs on my hybrid/MTB look so much better ... but then again I am getting them not for the looks ... I think the SRAM REDS look better ... _not that they do not perform as well, but just personal preference (not had an opportunity to consider Campy)_


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Weather is looking good this weekend, and so I withheld putting my hybrid frame on the bay and re-built it on Friday ...

Still undecided on the frame now that I have gotten in touch with Hongfu regarding the FM066? Was quite happy with FM015, but somehow the uncertainity of whether a compact chainring will fit is holding me back ... 

At least I have a bike still to go out on the road ... :thumbsup:


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

A lot can happen in 1 week, and I have the frame now ... but it is not what I had planned ... a Van Nicholas frame ... 

It looks beautiful ... about 250g more in weight than the FM015 and 500g more than the FM066, but that is ok. Will use my old 28mm tyres, which makes the build 400g heavier again. At least I know if I were to buy some GP4000 25mm tyres and light weight tubes, I can drop the weight by 400g :thumbsup:

update specs:


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Total weight of 17.774 is not that bad all all; and the Kinlin rims are very light; the tires as you said are a tad heavy but if you need the puncture resistance that can be more important then weight. You can find tires that are just as good as Conti GP4000's for less money then the GP's, you just have to keep your eye on sales and closeouts from various online stores and read the reviews. I never pay more then $35 for a tire (anymore) and a lot of tires even less then that that were better then the GP's.

Overall it looks like a great build, congratulations!!


----------



## horness (May 18, 2012)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

froze said:


> ... You can find tires that are just as good as Conti GP4000's for less money then the GP's, you just have to keep your eye on sales and closeouts from various online stores and read the reviews. I never pay more then $35 for a tire (anymore) and a lot of tires even less then that that were better then the GP's.
> 
> Overall it looks like a great build, congratulations!!


Thank you ... I have started to look for good deals on the bay for tyres ... 



horness said:


> Wow, very nice!


Cheers ... just need to wait for more components to come in ... 

bars and stem is something I am looking for on the cheap ... since I am not going carbon, I would feel pretty happy to get them 2nd hand ...

Forks ... now that was something not considered as I would have gotten that together with the frame package from the open mold suppliers, but that has changed now ... Ritchey? Easton? Ritchey does a fork with an alloy steerer, but at 550g ... hmm ... Does any fork manufacturer give a life time warranty? Guess not en?



On another note ...



How could they take so long? ...  ... Parcelforce/Royal Mail needs 9 days to prepare a letter for me to pay the customs/excise/import duty? and to add VAT as well? That is slow/bad delivery service on their part with all this delays. HMRC/government should just do away with all these 'anti-trade' charges ... it is just against free trade in my opinion. But ... I can see how they need to do so to protect local manufacturers ...


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Performance has the Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick on sale for $35 from 50; also they have the Hutchinson Fusion 3 Special Edition for $35 from $66. Nashbar has the Michelin Krylion Carbon on sale for $30 from $64; and the Vredestein Fortezza Duo Comp for $30 from $65. Those are all highly rated tires.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

froze said:


> Performance has the Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick on sale for $35 from 50; also they have the Hutchinson Fusion 3 Special Edition for $35 from $66. Nashbar has the Michelin Krylion Carbon on sale for $30 from $64; and the Vredestein Fortezza Duo Comp for $30 from $65. Those are all highly rated tires.


Cheers for that ... will check out those tyres ... 

Am in the UK and so will have to look for deals here ... CRC is a good source for me though bad service from their slow delivery, from experience and other buyers will not be good for them in the long run.



On another note, went down today to pay for the charges for my parcel, and it is not in the Gatwick depot but rather in Edinburgh ... 390 miles in the wrong direction. Oh well. 2 more days ...


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Parcelforce/Royal Mail needs 9 days to prepare a letter for me to pay the customs/excise/import duty?


Blame Customs&Excise, not the Royal Mail. 
At least they don't gouge you for "brokerage" like private couriers.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Blame Customs&Excise, not the Royal Mail.
> At least they don't gouge you for "brokerage" like private couriers.


When you say 'brokerage' do you mean things like administrative charges or 'clearance fees'? The 'charges' is not much really but, the 'clearance fees' was about doubled that ...

I actually do not mind paying for these fees, I was already prepared for it and incorporated it into my costs before even ordering, but it is the extra time that it took that really ticks me off. Do they have to notify Customs & Excise or something ... then I presume there is a bit of _relaxed emailing back and forth_ :mad2: ...


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I don't care a whole lot about slow service, crazy as that sounds. I figure if I'm saving a lot of money I don't care if I have to wait another 5 to 7 days beyond what would be considered normal. It's not like I need the tires or whatever that day, if I'm in that situation I'll go to my LBS.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

very very true there though ... £££ or $$$ makes the call ... :wink:


update: frame in ...





now ... the fork ... Ritchey, Easton or even Controltech ... again i think, £££ will decide this ...


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

It is here ... :blush2:






all thanks to Brandon at BikeHubStore for all his help, who dispatched them almost immediately :thumbsup: ... but excise duty/VAT calculation and misplacement by Parcelforce delayed them  Got into UK between 4th to 6th May and only received them on the 25th ...


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Is it just me or does anyone else like the smell of new tyres ...





I think I have all the components in except the handlebar ...

I like the look of my first carbon part ...



The stem looks and feels good ...





Now just need to finish the wheel and I can start the build proper ... finish? pending the handlebar of course ...


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else like the smell of new tyres ...
> 
> View attachment 258167
> 
> .


sniff, sniff, sniff...nope, it smells like schit, oh wait, it's a conti tire that explains it!

Just messin.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

froze said:


> sniff, sniff, sniff...nope, it smells like schit, oh wait, it's a conti tire that explains it! Just messin.


:smilewinkgrin:

yup ... how did you know it was schmidt who made my tyres??? 

_no offence to anyone who shares the same name or is from that country ..._


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> yup ... how did you know it was schmidt who made my tyres???
> 
> _no offence to anyone who shares the same name or is from that country ..._


They were made in Germany weren't they? Besides schit was not Schmidt misspelled, rather it has the air of meaning concerning the smell of manure about it. Or maybe I should have used the British slang of pen and ink.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

:thumbsup: ... I actually got your undertone of 'schit' as well ...



update ... the rear wheel is currently a work in progress ...



have already ordered the bars which was the last outstanding item ... then the front wheel 'should' be done by this coming weekend, am not rushing the wheel build, will take my time, ... and then the actual build can start proper ... 

what a wait ...


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Front wheel started ... will take awhile ... 



And look what I found in the post ... 



so all components in and once I am satisfied with the wheel ... wooo hooo ...


----------



## nelson4568 (May 28, 2012)

sweet


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

wheels all done ... even 'decal-ed' it ... 



so only need to get sometime off the kids ...


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

They look nice and it looks like you did a great job with them.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Cheers ...



After 1 and half months ...











It was worth the wait ... forgotten how nice it is to build your own bike ... :thumbsup:


----------



## bharder286 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Help! Trying to buy my first road bike*

With a price range around $1000 I have been researching various bikes online and driving around orange county testing out different options. At 6' 5", 225 lbs, this has been no easy task. Most local shops don't even carry bikes in my size! The few that did were way out of my price range.

I finally found a bike at Performance Bikes in Fountain Valley that seems to have everything I have been looking for. So far my experience there has been outstanding despite all of the negative reviews I have read. They have been awesome answering all of the questions I have asked and I have asked a lot! My girl friends dad who is an experienced racer has been helping me along the way and has mentioned to try and get 105, Ultegra or a combo of the two for components on my bike and it seems like every bike other than at Performance was $1500+.

Right now I am looking at the Schwinn Paramount Series 6 and 7. After test riding the Series 7 I was extremely impress with how it fit and how smooth it rode and the low price! It has a carbon frame and 105 components. I was wondering if anyone had any input on the two bikes or could lead me in the direction of which would be a better purchase/recommend another bike in my price range. 

Thanks!


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

bharder286 said:


> ...
> 
> Right now I am looking at the Schwinn Paramount Series 6 and 7. After test riding the Series 7 I was extremely impress with how it fit and how smooth it rode and the low price! It has a carbon frame and 105 components. I was wondering if anyone had any input on the two bikes or could lead me in the direction of which would be a better purchase/recommend another bike in my price range.
> 
> Thanks!


Would not be able to help you there on either of the bikes I'm afraid ... but fitting is very important ... check out this site to see where you fit in ... 

Geometry to body sizing

Canyon | Roadbikes | Roadlite 7.0

select 'Calculate Framesize'
then 'Adjust Your New Bike To Your Body Measures ...'

You will need to measure your body lengths etcetera.

Then check here to see what is the 'recommended effective top tube length', which I think is the most important figure you need, unless you are way off the standard proportion in which case ... a different story there ...

Canyon | Roadbikes | Roadlite 7.0


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

More build pictures ...







What I find challenging is the brake pads adjustment ... 

toe-in as per Shimano? What do you guys use? ...

But I can see it being pretty easy once you get the hang of it ... 

Set the gap right, then undo the main mounting bolt and press the pads together to touch the rim and re-tighten ... that centres it ... :thumbsup:

Much like disc brakes ... at the onset ... it was quite daunting but once you have done it a few times it becomes second nature ... and it just gives you the kick when you got it dialled-in ...

The brake cables will snag on the derailleur cables when you turn your handlebar? ... Not that you do at speed ... but you know ... that is the advantage of disc brakes  ... but weightwise ... this is heaven ...

Am now a bit concern about the stem ... read a few failures with the plate snapping ... hmm


----------



## calfpower (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Cheers ...



Bars wrapped ...



... took awhile to get it right ... :7: 

... so after 5 evenings ... it is all done ... _Most time consuming are the measuring and checking and re-checking and then cutting of brake and gear cables and getting the ends 'ground' flat again ..._


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Very nice bike, and nice build kit you chose. 

Question, on the top tube near the head tube is a black carbon fiber looking "band", what is that? is it just decoration?


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

Nice build. And VERY nice bar wrap.

Yeah, you nailed it. Though it's almost odd to say, cable measuring/cutting/getting them right is the chore I dread most building a bike, although the inevitable moment you drop a torque wrench and ding the beautiful new paint when you're trying to get the insane BB spec up to 9 million pounds or whatever is right up there.

Nice work.



c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Cheers ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

froze said:


> Very nice bike, and nice build kit you chose.
> 
> Question, on the top tube near the head tube is a black carbon fiber looking "band", what is that? is it just decoration?


:thumbsup:

yup ... only for decoration ... it is a frame protector and just to break up the top tube a bit ...



OES said:


> Nice build. And VERY nice bar wrap.
> 
> Yeah, you nailed it. Though it's almost odd to say, cable measuring/cutting/getting them right is the chore I dread most building a bike, although the inevitable moment you drop a torque wrench and ding the beautiful new paint when you're trying to get the insane BB spec up to 9 million pounds or whatever is right up there.
> 
> Nice work.


:lol:

or because the stem bolts come in 3mm hex size, and I do not have a 3mm hex connector to my torque wrench, I had to get a feel for a 5NM of torque using my seatpost clamp and then just have a go back and forth ... 6 times ... hoping not to hear the wafer crack ... I have some fibre grip gel but did not use them on the bar as the bar comes with a 'roughed' surface in the middle to assist stem clamping ...

last bike picture??? ... nah ... never say never ...





and when the weather clears I am out of here ... :thumbsup:

though it has made me think during the build whether I will miss something about riding a carbon fibre frame as I did set out initially to get one ...


----------



## Mr. Clean (Jun 19, 2012)

Great job! I am wanting to scratch the itch myself and build a TT bike to start racing with. A couple question - one a scale of 1 - 5, where would you rate your mechanical ability and the difficulty of the build?


----------



## bucksnot (Jun 24, 2012)

*2003 Fuji Team Pro Dura Ace Shifter & rear derailer, 105 front derailer $650??*

Fuji team pro bike, scandium frame, Carbon fork and drops. 
Dura Ace 7700 shifters, 9 speed. Dura Ace rear, 105 front. 
Velomax Accent wheels, very light. 
$650

The Rear derailer is 2003 and a 9 speed, but I have to option to take a 10 speed 105 rear 2007. 

1. Is this a good price?

2. Is the 10 speed 105 better than the 2003 9 speed dura ace rear derailer?


I'm currently on a starter '94 giant - exage components, downtube shifters and 32lbs. I'm ready for better!


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Mr. Clean said:


> Great job! I am wanting to scratch the itch myself and build a TT bike to start racing with. A couple question - one a scale of 1 - 5, where would you rate your mechanical ability and the difficulty of the build?


That question needs a whole new thread itself ... 

I would not be able to rate my mechanical ability ... Difficulity? It is not.

I think you have a bike already. (considering that you plan to race) So I would recommend you strip it down to just the frame and leave the headset and bottom bracket. Clean every component and re-grease and put them back in again. You will need some specialist tools and they will be needed in your new build.

It is the headset and bottom bracket which comes in various marketing guises where there is not 1 tool for all, maybe you can get away with different cup sizes fore the headset press, but bottom bracket? I only stick with Shimano outboard/X-type BB so only need 2 tools for that. BB30 is press-fit and so needs a totally different tool.



bucksnot said:


> Fuji team pro bike, scandium frame, Carbon fork and drops.
> Dura Ace 7700 shifters, 9 speed. Dura Ace rear, 105 front.
> Velomax Accent wheels, very light.
> $650
> ...


Would recommend you look for another bike of the same components and compare from there ...

10 speed RD will require new cassette, chain & I believe new crank.


----------



## bucksnot (Jun 24, 2012)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> That question needs a whole new thread itself ...
> 
> Would recommend you look for another bike of the same components and compare from there ...
> 
> 10 speed RD will require new cassette, chain & I believe new crank.




The 10 speed 105 is newer and would come with new cassette and chain. The crank shouldn't be a problem. My only concern on the Dura Ace is that it has been raced on consistently since 2003, where the 105 has been lightly used and was on a 2007 bike.

As far as the bike itself goes, is $650 a good deal for the 2003 fuji team pro?

Thanks!


----------



## Black37 (Mar 14, 2011)

Very nice Chinaman! What font did you use on your downtube? I dig it.....


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

I took the font from the Van Nicholas website and cleaned it up using photoshop.


----------



## ijaz429 (Jun 25, 2012)

looks good!
h


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*oh you should*



c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> I took the font from the Van Nicholas website and cleaned it up using photoshop.


never work on vector objects (like fonts) in a raster based program. All those lovely vector curves reduced to a stair step of pixels

great bike BTW


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Took the bike out for a 52km and 93km so far and it feels very 'plush'. Lovely thing to ride on ... Just feels as if it just wants to go ... Manage to run out of gears on steep descents, but I am not complaining as I have hills to climb around here ... 

From this ... which I still very much love, should have kept the frame but circumstance decides otherwise ... 



To this ...



My aluminium Yeti was very much 'harsher', if there is such a word. Not sure if the carbon bars and forks had anything to do with it too ... Carbon seatpost? ...


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Very nice build and write up!

Not that there is anything wrong with the Yeti but you probably feel like a rocket on the new bike!


----------



## MilanoRex (Jun 25, 2012)

Awesome build! I'm going to try and document my build as well!


----------



## gibby911 (May 28, 2012)

Great build!!


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Update: Just did my metric century today (1100m+ climbs) ... Was struggling through the last 10kms. Maybe I was too eager and went out a bit hard in the first 50km.

Decided that I needed a setback seatpost and went with a 3T Dorico carbon post, mainly because of the purported ability of carbon to absorb road vibrations? No difference there. Not that I can tell anyway, but the setback makes it more comfortable to pedal but the back hurts more ... I am sure I will get used to it ... Just needed to mix it up a bit and stand and pedal up inclines to relieve the back aches. 

Weight wise it is still the same as my Thomson Elite.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Update: Just did my metric century today (1100m+ climbs) ... Was struggling through the last 10kms. Maybe I was too eager and went out a bit hard in the first 50km.
> 
> Decided that I needed a setback seatpost and went with a 3T Dorico carbon post, mainly because of the purported ability of carbon to absorb road vibrations? No difference there. Not that I can tell anyway, but the setback makes it more comfortable to pedal but the back hurts more ... I am sure I will get used to it ... Just needed to mix it up a bit and stand and pedal up inclines to relieve the back aches.
> 
> ...


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Cheers for the links ...

I could move the saddle to the most forward position or lower it. I could also flip the stem the other way round to raise the handlebar ... If I were to follow KOPS, then I will need to move the saddle further back. My knee caps are currently over the spindle. The video actually shows the plumb line over the spindle and through the middle of the knee ... hmm ...

I already have 25mm tyres on. Just something that I thought will soften the ride when I first decided to build a road bike.

I have to admit that the ride feels really comfortable and plush if I can use that word.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Cheers for the links ...
> 
> I already have 25mm tyres on. Just something that I thought will soften the ride when I first decided to build a road bike.
> 
> I have to admit that the ride feels really comfortable and plush if I can use that word.


It sounds like you're dialing it, you will get there. If you haven't already tried the pressure calculator recommendations for PSI in those 25's try it.

The beauty about TI bikes is their plush ride and that's why someday I'll be getting one myself...not as fancy as yours, I don't need anything that great, but the one I've been goggling is the Motobecane Le Champion Titanium Inferno at Bikes Direct, it's very well priced at $2599 and they use the SRAM Red group with Mavic Ksyrium Elite. By the time I get ready to buy one they may have a newer version I may like more.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

That is a very nice frame too ...

View attachment 262384


I was lucky that I managed to get my frame second hand in an excellant condition ...

On the subject of my back ... the niggling ache comes in usually at about 50km+ ... not a pain just ache that I can stretch away ... I think it is my age ... already 40+ and this is my first road bike. I only started MTB in 2006. Before that I was a firm petrol-head and could never understand pedal driven. 

So the back will take sometime to get used to it ... and it will, and I am sure at my age it will take awhile ... :wink:


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Have you tried raising your bars yet to see how that feels on longer rides? Because you have quite a bit of drop from the seat to the bar; and being use to MTB style of riding your back is going to take some time to get use to road riding as you mentioned; also make sure the reach from the seat to the hoods while riding allows the bar to obscure the front hub axle, if you're reaching to far you can cause back aches. Obviously I'm not there to see you on the bike so all I can go on is the bikes pic, but it "appears" that bar is too low and the reach is to far. 

Make sure you go over Peter Whites fitting page, and then look up specific fitting questions you might have on You Tube to see visually what he's talking about if the written info doesn't quite make sense. If all those internet helps don't help then find a bike shop with a known track record for professional fittings, but be careful just going anywhere because about 50% of the people that go and have a fitting done come out worse then before and 100% come out quite a bit lighter in the wallet. So get referrals from other riders for a good fitter. I use to race bikes, I have 8 bikes now and none of the bikes I've ever owned did I get fitted on, I did it myself, but my body isn't as picky as some; regardless, I think most people can fit the bike for themselves with time and patience.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

froze said:


> ... being use to MTB style of riding your back is going to take some time to get use to road riding as you mentioned; also make sure the reach from the seat to the hoods while riding allows the bar to obscure the front hub axle, if you're reaching to far you can cause back aches ...
> 
> Make sure you go over Peter Whites fitting page, and then look up specific fitting questions you might have on You Tube to see visually what he's talking about if the written info doesn't quite make sense ... people can fit the bike for themselves with time and patience.


cheers for all that ...

It is fine now ... Just needed my body to get used to the position ... Arms on the hoods, bars directly over the axel ... :thumbsup:


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

tommy123 said:


> Hi is that the FM039? im looking at getting the 001? do you know anything about this frame ?


What?


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> What?


:lol::lol::lol:

I think T123 only read my first post and then skipped everything in between ... btw I started out considering an open mold frame but ended up with a Ti frame, so to answer the question, no, I'm afraid I do not know anything about any of the hongfu carbon frames as I did not end up getting one ... All the best ...


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Update:

After 1 year since the build, I have done more than 1000 miles and just completed my first imperial century. 1767m of climbs to be exact or 5700'+ of climbs.

I do not think I will do that anytime soon again unless it is with someone else or in a group ride or sportive.



I am very happy with the frame and wheels, and there has not been any issue with any of the components. (touch-wood)

Only gripe. I could do with another saddle with a little bit more meat.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> Only gripe. I could do with another saddle with a little bit more meat.


We must be related, all my butt has is a thin layer of skin and then bone! I had to take my Fizik Aliante saddle off my 84 Fuji and put it on the new bike because the saddle that came with it was crappy and my butt bones let me know just how crappy the seat was.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

I have never tried a saddle like the Aliante, unless the MTB Gobi is similar shaped. I have the Gobi on my MTB. Thinking of trying the Arione, as I think I might like the slightly longer shape and it looks to be heavenly padded.

My current Selle Italia SLR is light and only because there is the leather and whatever minuscule padding and then the frame.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Keep in mind that saddles are personal, I like the Fizik Aliante Gamma I have but you might hate them! It's not the lightest saddle on the market, it weighs 259 grams but it has steel rails and more padding then their other saddles. Problem with most saddle manufactures, and especially Fizik is they keep changing their color schemes every year, the saddle I got is mostly white with a small red section in the front and Fizik in black lettering on the rear of the saddle that is white, they no longer make red area instead it's black, so when this saddle wears out I will have to look to see what color schemes they have at the time.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

froze said:


> ... they no longer make red area instead it's black, so when this saddle wears out I will have to look to see what color schemes they have at the time.


You can get Jason to fix up your saddle for you ...

| Recovered Saddle


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> You can get Jason to fix up your saddle for you ...
> 
> | Recovered Saddle


Interesting little business, good idea in fact. I bought my last two Fizik Saddles as OEM, someone bought a bike and wanted a different saddle, so I paid $35 instead of $140. and I paid $21 for a Vitesse. At the price I buy saddles for when I need one is half the price to recover...Did I forget to mention after all these years that I'm a tightwad?


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

One of your ancestor must have some oriental blood then ... They are tightwads ... 

Good in a way as then you have a little more to spend elsewhere, if it is a good deal of course. :ihih:

And Jason can also cover up a saddle using a different colour for a central strip if that rocks your boat.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> One of your ancestor must have some oriental blood then ... They are tightwads ...
> 
> Good in a way as then you have a little more to spend elsewhere, if it is a good deal of course. :ihih:
> 
> And Jason can also cover up a saddle using a different colour for a central strip if that rocks your boat.


Maybe, I do like Chinese food!


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Just a quick update on the bike.

It is still as it was in the last picture posted above, 8th Aug 2012. Amazing. I love it.

But a new build is on the horizon ... will keep you posted. :thumbsup:


----------

